# butter questions



## cafeandy (Jun 2, 2006)

what is the difference between drawn butter and melted butter?

what is the difference between milk solids, milk fat, and butter?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 2, 2006)

Drawn butter, which is called "ghee" in Indian cooking, is simply the clear portion of melted butter.

You melt butter in a pan & allow the white solids to settle to the bottom.  You then pour or "draw" off the clear portion only & discard the white solids.  This makes a purer product for cooking, although to be honest I leave the solids when I melt butter as a condiment for lobster etc.  I find it more flavorful.


----------



## cafeandy (Jun 2, 2006)

*you settled it...*

i was right!!!


----------

